# 1988 M6 A Good Idea?



## ddelruss (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the opportunity to pick up a 1988 M6 locally. Before I get serious I want to figure out if this is a good 2nd car for good weather and BMW enjoyment. We currently have an X3 for the family - this would be more of a special occasion car or to use when we (rarely) need to use a second car.

I am surprised not to find much here on the 'Fest. For example, a manual for doing repairs, photos from enthusiast owners, etc. Is it really that rare of a car? I don't want to sink a ton of money in after the initial purchase - no money pits for me. But as a classic bimmer, currently 20 years old, might this be a good investment car? At $10k it seems like a good price (I haven't seen detailed photos though).

According to what I read elsewhere there were less than 1600 imported into North America during the original run from 1983 to 1989, so it is certainly uncommon.

This particular one has all the Dinan upgrades, according to the offer (I don't know much about aftermarket changes).

What do you think? Any advice?

Damien


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

I would say, if you love the look of the car it would be a great car to have. It is rare.

Get a check from an independent BMW shop. This will probably tell you if you want to buy it. It will need some more money put into it to get it up to snuff. Hopefully it will be a modest amount. But for investment, don't worry. That will take care of itself. A special occasion car?... Yeah, that would be it.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

gokartmozart said:


> I would say, if you love the look of the car it would be a great car to have. *It is rare*.
> 
> Get a check from an independent BMW shop. This will probably tell you if you want to buy it. It will need some more money put into it to get it up to snuff. Hopefully it will be a modest amount. But for investment, don't worry. That will take care of itself. A special occasion car?... Yeah, that would be it.


But not as rare as my 1987 L6


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I say go for it...10 grand is a bit steep esp. with a bunch of modifications...they should be pretty close to all original at that price, but if it's PERFECT then it might be worth it...

good luck and post some pics!


----------



## ddelruss (Apr 25, 2008)

By the way, this is $10k CAD. All cars cost more up here for some reason. I will look into it but I just know getting it looked at by a BMW shop will be a pain, as the car is 3 hours away from where I live.

As for value, wouldn't Dinan upgrades increase the price? Or is it preferable to be as close to stock as possible?

Thanks for the feedback!

Damien


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

ddelruss said:


> I don't want to sink a ton of money in after the initial purchase - no money pits for me.


Then you don't want this car. Parts unique to the M6 are VERY expensive.

While the standard M30 motor is exceptionally durable, the M6's S38 isn't. There is a tradeoff between performance and durability.

I'd check triple check for rust.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

you want it as stock as possible...
it expensive to maintain parts and labor...esp. M6


and since your are on the east coast i would check very carefully for rust 

it's pretty much all been said


----------



## 2002alpina (Oct 5, 2009)

*M6 acquistion and pics from Sharkfest*

I am considering the purchase of a Euro M6, good condition, but will require $$ for restoration. Your car sounds like an excellent acquistion, as there are two groups:
Purists and upgraders. Certainly a Dinan improved M6 is a better driving car, and the values of a "purist"" version is nothing to be excited about as I understand $15k is close to top dollar for an M6 in excellent condition.

Engines are good for over 200,000 miles if well maintained and the chain rails are replaced. Strong bottom ends, and head work for value springs may be necessary.

I have imported a car 10 years ago from Canada, and the exercise is a pain but not too difficult provided you have an importer. Since I am also from Virginia, I had the importer register car in Michigan, so then it was a state-side title transfer into Virginia, Easy. They required the speedo to be converted to US Miles which may be quite expensive for you.
My car was a 1996 S6 Audi, so nothing else was needed. I sold it to a NJ purchaser who was going nuts because the car being 1996, did not have OBDII.

I know nothing about these cars but was at the O'Fest and got lots of answers. but $10kCAD equals $9212 US. Not sure how you buy it "locally" when it is 3 hours away and Canadian price which is your advantage, except the import process. Working engines can command $4-6K and the other mods are certainly worth something.

What can you buy for $9k with the heritage of your car prospect??

Good luck, maybe we both have a project if you are near Vienna.


----------



## ddelruss (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't updated my 'fest profile - I now live in Calgary. So, no importing or anything like that. Calgary has a lot of bimmers, so I'm thinking if I change mind later it shouldn't be too tough to sell. The current seller is out in the sticks which may be wh the car hasn't sold yet. 

Thanks for the advice - I will update if anything comes of it.

Damien


----------



## 2002alpina (Oct 5, 2009)

*1988 twincam S6 not even listed as classic??*

Thanks for the update.

Does not appear to be much M6 interaction here. Where is the best
forum to visit for our cars?

Good lots of BMWs up in Calgary area, bad you have to deal with salt.
Good luck on your transaction, I have not started my M6 project and will wait until winter to really attack it.
Amazing how inexpensive these cars are, but quite expensive to maintain. Example:
1988 car with approximately 300 hp, but my Turbo Audis (4) are a minimum of 300hp from 2.2L with two being over 400 hp and easy maintenance. But the M6 engine will last if maintained, especially chain rails.

Phil


----------



## maxg765 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello

A 1988 M6 is a pleasure to won but... as mentioned the M6 is VERY expensive to maintain. Restoring one could prob going to cost between 10K and 30K depending on how detailed and the level you want to go to. An engine rebuild today would cost 10K if done right with stock parts. 
Doing the timing chains (dual on the M6) and guard rails is a 3K job. 
The original metric tires if still equipped with the them and you wish to stay original can cost up to $400 a piece (Michelin TRX). Nothing else but metric goes on those rims. Most owner have swapped out for other similar style wheels and gone to 16,17 or 18 inchers.
Valve adjust is expensive
The rear self adjusting air suspension is a fortune to maintain and most owners have swapped them out for Blistein or similar shocks instead of a rebuild of the system.
Rust is a big issue especially in the front fenders. The are doubled layered so you git to look on the inside as well.
There is more.

I think 10K CAD for an 88 M6 which has the nicer world bumpers (87 had the US federal ones) is cheap. Cheap unless that car is in my opinion a driver but rough. 87 and 88 were the only official import years for the M into America. All the other M six series are known as M635CSI.

They are also known as: The Big Coupe or SHarks.

If you like the look but want less costly vintage type model to run, try finding a 635CSI in manual. Has the standard engine and suspension but is still very rewarding and has the near exact same look.

You might want to check out the following two sights for a wealth of knowledge on the beautiful coupes:

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/
or
http://www.bigcoupe.com/

On those sites you fill find specific buyers check list and support. Even more detailed repairs guides and costings.

From what you wrote that you do not wish to "sink" money into or have a "money pit" then I can tell you now that you will be advised against a M6. 
Again, 10K is cheap in my opinion unless its a driver but rough to medium quality of a car. I believe that in the next four years you would "sink" another 10K into the car. That is unless you found a great deal and the owner just wants to sell it.

I am a purist and prefer an original example with no mods at all. I have looked for 2 years for the perfect example and most good M6's I have found were no less than an average of 18K to 25K in price. I am talking about cars with quality looks and mechanics. I finally found a low mile (53000 miles or 86000KM's) locally where is live in Montreal. Being a local find was worth $4000 to me as the is the average price to bring in a USA car considering taxes, duties, and transport minus the cost of going to see it. I would not buy this model unless i personally have seen it due to the cost of ownership. So when I found a excellent local car with low miles and 100% stock with two owners, original paint and interior not requiring work or restoration I was shocked. Even the TRX tires were new. I was willing to pay some $4000 more in a premium knowing that it would have cost me that to bring in one and the seller and I were able to come to a medium. Owned it for 1 year now and I love it. Aside from your standard oil change and a expensive battery I have not spent a penny on it.
It is the rarer Silver color with black interior as most were red, black or navy. Canada had White and Silver exterior with black interior options. USA only had the beige interior options on the three colors. The silver changes color depth depending what the lighting is like. Sometimes it looks silver and other times a darker charcoal grey.



















Good luck and keep us posted.

Max

Max


----------



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

I have a 1989 BMW 635csi it only has 40,000 miles and i havent had to spend any money on it until this year there was an electrical problem that no one could figure out it cost me a few thousand dollars for something simple but overall it is a great car and i believe that it will be a very good investment.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

WMonty22 said:


> I have a 1989 BMW 635csi it only has 40,000 miles and i havent had to spend any money on it until this year there was an electrical problem that no one could figure out it cost me a few thousand dollars for something simple but overall it is a great car and i believe that it will be a very good investment.


yes but the OP is talking about an M6 lol, little different on maint.


----------



## ddelruss (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I will check that out. Seller sounds pretty motivated and offered to drop to $9k CAD.

By the way this is red with grey interior.


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

ddelruss said:


> Thanks for the info - I will check that out. Seller sounds pretty motivated and offered to drop to $9k CAD.
> 
> By the way this is red with grey interior.


Post some pics of the car and we can give you a better rundown on the M6. As said earlier, if you don't want a money pit for a car. Don't get an M6. Proper maintenance and replacement parts will keep a nice big hole in your wallet. It would be smart that you take the car in for a thorough check before purchase. If car was not properly and diligently maintained by PO, then it could easily cost another $3K-$4K to take care of those special S38 gremlins that come with every M6. The S38 is a special monster and must be fed often, except not after midnight...:yikes:

Still a great car indeed. Good luck.


----------



## dixiebimmer (Jan 29, 2009)

I am probablly a little late to the party on this thread, but felt compelled to add some comments on owning a 635 and a M6.

I have had 3 Sixers, 2 635s and currently an 87 M6. Unless you have to go into the engine for some rare reason, there is not much difference in maintaining the M6. My M6 had 78,000 miles when I bought it. 

I decided to install an Evo cam gear which gives you a chance to check out the cam chain assembly. According to the Dinan shop which did the gear install, the chain and tensioners were fine. Most of the cam chain problems were with the earlier cars that had a single row timing chain.

The self leveling suspension is not a problem if you want better handling. I replaced my SLS and front suspension with a more sport oriented setup with shorter springs and Bilstein shocks. The costs for this new setup is the same as the std. 635.

I replaced the standard brake system with different rotor,pads, and brake lines. The costs difference between this car and the std. was maybe $150 due to the larger brakes on the front of the M6.

The body and interior on the M6 is pretty identical to the regular 6 with the exception of the leather dash on some of the earlier models. Just find one of either model with a decent dash with no cracks. My seats were in 8/10 shape. Using Leatherique products(about $150) and some elbow time, they now look showroom new.

Although my car had the original TRXs, which a lot of the Sixers came with, the aftermarket offers hundreds of wheel/tire combos that are same fitment and price for both models. I chose 18" Style 5 wheels with 245/40 Bridgestone 960AS for mine.

The internet seems to bring out all of the horror stories about everything including the
E24 M6. However, I have never met a single M6 owner who had regrets about his ownership of an M6. They are a unique, durable and desirable recent classic, and I wouldn't hesitate buying another one or recommending one to anybody. 

Jim Daniel Atlanta, Georgia


----------

